# Need help with Type T and TL fuses?



## Fotoguy (Mar 3, 2008)

Newbie here! 

I have an electric water heater in my garage roof and the fuse blew it's a Bussman Type T 15 amp fuse. Can I use a Type "TL" instead? What's the difference between the two fuses (other than the dual element type "T") Will it damage my water heater?

Thanks!


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Perhaps the info in this link will be helpful to you:

http://homerepair.about.com/od/electricalrepair/ss/fuse_types_5.htm


----------



## Fotoguy (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks! I read through it but it doesn't really say if I can use a "TL" type instead of a "T" type. The only thing that I know is that the T type is for heavy duty and the TL is for medium duty. 

My water heater is the only thing running through this fuse. Water heater is a Bradford White Electric Heater 1500 Watts......I found the manual online and found the recommended fuse size to be 20A instead of the blown fuse that I found which was a 15A.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Try this. It's from the product catalog:

http://www.bussmannelectronics.com/pdf/fb13eab2-8c27-401b-b7c4-2d785e3de088.pdf

According to the info in both links, the Type T is the more resilient and heavier duty of the two types of fuses. But, both fuses will physically screw in and both will technically work and both will carry current up to the ampere rating on each. One may blow a bit faster than the other would because it's medium duty and being used on a water heater but that's about all. Since you're going to replace the heavier duty fuse with a medium duty fuse, the worst that will happen is that the medium duty fuse will blow more quickly if there is an overload or surge. Am I missing something here about your concern over using a medium duty time-delay fuse in place of the heavier duty time-delay fuse? Once the fuse blows, the current flow to the water heater's elements stops.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yes you can use the TL. As a matter of fact, it is more suited for the use than the T. The T has more of a time delay than the TL and is intended for use with motors and such that have high starting currents. A water heater does not have those high starting currents.


----------



## Fotoguy (Mar 3, 2008)

End Grain said:


> Am I missing something here about your concern over using a medium duty time-delay fuse in place of the heavier duty time-delay fuse? Once the fuse blows, the current flow to the water heater's elements stops.



Thanks *End Grain* and *nap* for the link and the info. I rent the house and I asked the owner about it and she doesn't know either, so I told her that before we do something (like hiring somebody to replace a fuse) I'll try and find out about it first.

I've always been in a habit wherein If a part is broken I need to replace it with the same exact part. 

Thank you again for the response!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Fotoguy said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> I have an electric water heater in my garage roof and the fuse blew it's a Bussman Type T 15 amp fuse. Can I use a Type "TL" instead? What's the difference between the two fuses (other than the dual element type "T") Will it damage my water heater?
> 
> Thanks!


Excellent question! Fuse labeling is one of my pet peeves. Why can't they force the manufaturers to standardize fuse catagories. It is even worse in industrial settings. Every manufacturer uses different labeling. The only thing they do in common is put the current rating on them.


----------

